# Suggestions on comfort (butt bone)



## JShoot (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok, it seems as though after about 35 miles my butt bones are nearly unbearable. Any suggestions. I have had my bike fitted to me. I'm wearing upper end LG shorts. I'm on an F3 bike. I'm 6'1" and weight 165. I havn't tried any of the creams or butters yet. Will that do the trick? I'm open to any suggestions. New seats, shorts, at this point I don't care I will try anything.
Thanks for the suggestions.
J.Shoot


----------



## haendelbars (Nov 18, 2011)

1. Try the Specialized Body Geometry line of saddles (I like the Avatar), and talk to your local bike shop about whether they will work with you on exchanges until you find the right one. There are other good saddle makes if you don't like those. A common mistake is going to a soft cushy saddle. They often cause more discomfort because you sink into it losing more circulation. Go for something firm. 
2. Also, be sure you pull the shorts right up into your crack when you ride. Sometimes if they sag too low you will lose the benefit of the chamois. 
3. Keep moving. Shifting your position from front to back and vise-versa will keep the blood flowing. Do this at least every five minutes. Its not bad to stand every 2 or three minutes too in the beginning. 4. Lastly, just give it some time. If you're stepping up to long rides for the first time, it will take a period of adjustment. Just keep riding and work for a solution and don't quit. Your butt will toughen up after a while.


----------



## erickB (Jan 3, 2012)

if the normal saddles like the specialized don´t work, get a leather one


----------



## erickB (Jan 3, 2012)

and wath tire presure do you ride


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Could you be a little more specific when you say you have had your bike fitted? There are many many many different fitting systems out there. I am not going to say one is better than the other but I am curious if your sit bones were measured and an appropriate seat chosen.

That being said, as scientific as some of the fitting systems try to get... every BODY is different. So Just because your sit bones are X does not mean that Saddle Y will work for you. Some of it is trial and error. Some shops will work with the customer in finding the right saddle. I know a guy that uses a 20+ year old brooks saddle and insists nothing else works for him. And hey, if it works then you can't argue with that.

If you have a good pair of shorts and you ride regularlly, then you should not get the kind of discomfort you describe. We ALL get sore rear ends. But the techniques already described (standing, shifting regularly) should be enough to keep even really long rides at an acceptable comfort level. The creams and butters are more to prevent chafing so those probably won't help you much.


----------



## JShoot (Jul 29, 2011)

*A little more specific.*

The bike was fit to me, the seat was not....The stock seat does fine up to about 30 miles. And I have upper end LG shorts. I don't think the creams will really help, but at this point will try "anything". My wife thinks I intensify my ride or push harder when we race or ride longer distances therefore creating some of my own problems myself. She might be right.
I do stand up some and move around in my seat but maybe not often enough. 
Any more info on being fitted for a specific seat would be appreciated. In the meantime I will try some aftermarket seats. And I have been told to go with less padding on the seat which is what I was planning on doing.
Thanks again...
J.Shoot


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't think it's the intesity that you ride at. It really should not matter.

My guess is that it's the seat that is the problem and changing it will go a long way to aid your comfort. Even if you go out and buy a top of the line bike with a top of the line saddle, it may still not work for you and you may need to switch it out. I would visit your LBS and talk to their "Fit" guy, if they have one and see what they recommend.

If you can, try them out for a couple of rides (or more), or see if they have a program that will allow you to exchange the saddle should it not work for you.


----------



## bikes4fun (Mar 2, 2010)

You've probably already done this, if so, ignore.
Try changing the angle (nose up/down) of the saddle by a couple of degrees. Some saddles (like Brooks) seem to work with the nose up about 3.5 - 4.5 degrees. The Specialized that I'm using seems to work at 1 degree nose up.


----------



## Tristin (Sep 27, 2011)

JShoot said:


> Ok, it seems as though after about 35 miles my butt bones are nearly unbearable. Any suggestions. I have had my bike fitted to me. I'm wearing upper end LG shorts. I'm on an F3 bike. I'm 6'1" and weight 165. I havn't tried any of the creams or butters yet. Will that do the trick? I'm open to any suggestions. New seats, shorts, at this point I don't care I will try anything.
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> J.Shoot


I had the same problem from November through March. I was using my stock Scott sadle, and when i was done riding I couldnt move. I would even have to take the next day off because my sit bones were so sore. I researched and decided on buying a Brooks B17 saddle, and its been awesome. I've been riding on it for 2 weeks everyday, and have not been sore once. I know not every saddle will work for every person, but this saddle had awesome reviews both on here, and on their website.


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

sometimes cheaper saddles ( $ 50) or so will work better then high end ones


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

100% a saddle issue. I used the Specialized Toupe for a long time, they are very hard and I finally switched to a Fi'zik Arione and much much better. You don't want a lot of pading but the Arione has some right where you need it.

Find a shop that will let you do a try before you buy. Also, not putting some butta' on your effected area before you ride is not smart. I butt'a up before every ride. That will not help you sit bones, but when you start to do 50+ mile rides you will see the difference.


----------



## ericTheHalf (Apr 5, 2008)

Up until two years ago I would have said saddle. Over the years I've worn many makes of shorts. Two years ago I got my first LG bids. They were fine for about a year, then they turned on me. The chamois developed some wrinkles in exactly the wrong places. I don't even put them on any more. It's worth trying another pair of shorts too.


----------



## jeremypeter (Apr 15, 2012)

Will the Brooks saddles do or are they not really appropriate for this type of riding?


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

My saddle progression went Fzik Arione > Specialized Toupe > Selle SMP.

The Fzik put too much pressure on the taint. The Toupe puts all your weight right on one part of your sit bones and is uncomfortable after about 60 miles. The SMP is perfect (for me) but is expensive. I haven't ridden a Brooks but it is the best choice for you if that's the one your butt likes best.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's probable that your saddle is not for you. I'm also partial to Selle SMP, and suggest you try a Dynamic as a starting point.
And use chamois creme. It prevents general soreness and boils/saddle sores.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

+1 on the SMP line. 

Started with a Ritchey Pro.....20+ miles and I was done. HATED it! Switched to Spesh Toupe then Romin and neither was quite right.....better then the Ritchey by far but still couldn't ride longer then about 50 miles without my taint killing me. My girlfriend rode the SMP Plus and kept suggesting to try one. I finally got over the look and made the leap with ZERO regrets.

I ride the 209 lite slightly nose up and it's exactly what I needed; perfect width for my sit bones and absolutely no pressure on my tenders.....Seattle to Portland ride in one day and only slight pressure at the end of the day. They aren't the lightest or most attractive saddles by any stretch of the imagination, but comfy for sure.

Also have to agree with both chamois and butt'r. I wear Pearl Izumi PRO everything and am quite generous with butt'r. Find what fits for you when it comes to bib shorts but DO NOT skimp.....your a$$ with thank you.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I had Toupe's and switched to Fizik and it helped, but for sure Pearl Izumi pro everything for sure and lotta butta!! Do not buy cheap shorts, and for me I mostly wear bibs instead of shorts now.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

jeremypeter said:


> Will the Brooks saddles do or are they not really appropriate for this type of riding?


A Brooks is always appropriate.  But some people are so worried about weight and style you can't talk them into considering them. And there are, to be fair, a few people who try them (especially the Swift model, which isn't as stiff) and decide it's not for them.

The Team Pro Titanium I put on my Paris weighs 6 oz more than the horrible Ocelot that came on it. But for those 6 oz, I got a saddle that's just world's different. With the Ocelot, I was in pain by 35 miles. With the Brooks, no discomfort ever. If it was just your butt that mattered, you could go all day. And they last forever: The Brooks Pro on my 1974 Paramount is the original and still rides just fine.


----------



## JShoot (Jul 29, 2011)

*Riding a lot more comfy....*

Well I purchased a Selle SLR and did a re-fit to the bike and things are "ALOT" better. Really like the seat. To date I have only done a 36 mile ride but had no problems. I think my problem is resovled. Thanks for all the input..... And yes I'm using lots of butta now if I plan on going 30 miles or farther....

Thanks all.

J.Shoot


----------



## prome (Jul 9, 2010)

Couple of things would help diagnose the situation. Have you had / do you have other bikes or saddles that you can ride on for longer distances without this problem? What's your longest pain-free ride ever? Is it your condition, or is it a saddle problem?

There are two issues with butt pain: pressure and friction. Chamois creme helps on the friction, but does nothing for pressure. Since you described your issue as having to do with the "butt bones", I assume you're dealing with pressure. That is generally a saddle fit/shape issue as others have said. Friction is usually an issue with the bibs or shorts.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

The first thing you should do is measure your sit bones. The best thing to do is call your shop and see if they have the tool that does that. Otherwise you may have to do it yourself. Do a google search and you can find some tutorials.

Then measure your saddle to see id the sweet spot is right for your sit bones. My guess is that it's too narrow which is like sitting on a fence post.

Measuring will get you a good starting point...then you just need to try some out.

Do not buy a saddle because someone says it works for them. Even the best saddle will suck if it doesn't fit your body.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

locustfist said:


> Do not buy a saddle because someone says it works for them. Even the best saddle will suck if it doesn't fit your body.


I agree. I tried several different saddles before finding one that worked for me. I tried Selle Italia, Specialized BG, and Prologo before buying the Fizik
Arione VS. I liked the Versus over the regular Arione because there is a slight depression in the middle that reduces pressure off of the perineum. It's not for everyone but it worked the best for me. I was fortunate enough to have an LBS that had a loaner program for saddles.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

JShoot said:


> Well I purchased a Selle SLR and did a re-fit to the bike and things are "ALOT" better. Really like the seat. To date I have only done a 36 mile ride but had no problems. I think my problem is resovled. Thanks for all the input..... And yes I'm using lots of butta now if I plan on going 30 miles or farther....
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> J.Shoot


I use a Selle Italia SLR XP. The XP has slightly more padding than the standard SLR, but not enough to make it feel "cushy". I've been using this saddle for the past 3 years now, with rides up to 150 miles in a day. I have yet to have any discomfort. In fact, I willl be using the SLR XP for a 290-mile record attempt this coming August.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Quick question: There are SO MANY Selle SMP saddles to choose from. I've read what's provided on the site, but how would one narrow down the choices?

Full Carbon


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Tru googling Steve hogg SMP.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Agree with kbwh; it's this article. For that matter, read everything on Steve's site.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Excellent! Thanks so much. I'll be sure to set aside a block of time and read through his detailed reviews. This looks to be extremely helpful.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Girlfriend and I rode 30 miles on Sat and then again on Sun. She is using the stock saddle that came with her new Synapse and sit bones are very sore.

Are there female specific saddle options?


----------



## vfr (Jul 14, 2012)

Bad news for ya: Usually the only way to find the right saddle is to try different saddles until you find the right one.

Pearl Izumi shorts work well for me. On one bike I like to move around on the saddle and on the other, I don't. Bottom line, there's almost no way anyone else can tell you the specific cure for ya. Sometimes it's just ride and ride and ride. Time sometimes cures a sore butt. It can also sterilize you. You have to keep trying to find out if that happens too......


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Cobb Cycling

V-Flow let me finish IM bike leg with my bumm feeling better than after HIM on any other saddle.


----------



## BikeforAfrica (Aug 29, 2012)

Stick out the pain for a couple of weeks. If it doesn't go away consider getting a saddle specially designed for touring as it will provide better long term comfort than a soft and cushy one.


----------

